# These Just In !!!



## sawhorseray (Sep 9, 2022)

Five surgeons are debating which profession makes the best patients at the operating table on Labor Day.

“I like to see accountants on my operating table because everything inside is numbered,” says the first surgeon.

The second person replies, “Yes, but you should look into electricians! Inside, everything is color coded.”

“No, I really think librarians are the best; everything inside them is in alphabetical order,” says the third surgeon.

“You know, I like construction workers…those guys always understand when you have a few parts left over at the end, and when the job takes longer than you said it would,” says the fourth surgeon.

But the fifth surgeon shut them all up when he declares, “You’re all wrong. Politicians are the easiest to operate on. There’s no guts, no heart, and no spine, and the head and butt are interchangeable.


----------



## tbern (Sep 9, 2022)

funny, thanks Ray!!


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 9, 2022)

Love em all RAY !

Keith


----------



## Colin1230 (Sep 9, 2022)

Why is it that the most politically incorrect ones are the funniest?  Thanks Ray.


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 9, 2022)

All very funny Ray!  I was gonna mnention the spent days looking for ipad, but the one with the stray dog laying under the poster looking for him is too funny.  Thanks, great way to start the weekend.  Thanks my friend.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 9, 2022)

Loved em Ray!

Ryan


----------



## schlotz (Sep 10, 2022)

Always look forward to these Ray.  Thanks!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 10, 2022)

Appreciate ya! Funny stuff!


----------



## checkdude (Sep 10, 2022)

Great stuff as always. Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## millerbuilds (Sep 10, 2022)

Thanks Ray!

- Jason


----------



## babydoc (Sep 10, 2022)

Nice!


----------

